# What to do...Buying a Trail Horse



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

I would personally keep searching. Especially if you said you are leaning more towards a QH/stocky horse rather than a horse with a choppier gait. Since you want a trail horse, I don't think that horse really fits. Aw, I hope her mare gets her feet taken care of soon, that can't be too comfortable. I wouldn't think going on trails would really help it either, and you are NOT dumb at all! At least you didn't just scoop her up then realize she wasn't the 'one' later!
It's all up to you. You can still go check her out of course, it wouldn't hurt anything. But I personally would keep searching for something that suits your needs a bit more.


----------



## Textan49 (Feb 13, 2015)

I'd say it sounds like this mare could do the job ok, and I would not be too concerned about her feet. They can probably be corrected although she may need to be kept shod. As for being a mare? There is never a guarantee that any two horses will get along well. Some mare/gelding combinations work well, others don't. The real question is if this is the type of horse you are looking for. I'd suggest trying her, that will hjelp you decide.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

I wouldn't worry about the mare part. Most of the places where I boarded at kept mares together and geldings together. If anything, the boys like to play harder. They figure out their pecking order and usually settle down. There are some instances where picking may continue but I don't think it's a gender thing, it's more of a personality thing. 

If it were me with your criteria, I would keep on looking. You already have a horse with a trot that you don't like, why get another? Also, I'm sure the feet can be healed but to what extent? Who knows. IDK, I would keep on looking.


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

No foot no horse. Keep looking.


----------



## tim62988 (Aug 30, 2012)

i would give the horse a try, it sortof sets a baseline for you and gets you on another horse other than your own.

feet can be changed, i had the cracked/crumbly feet this spring on my mare, added a supplement with some more biotin, copper, and a few others (Source HF)

personality is something either you let them work it out, pasture separate, or test before purchase

the big thing I would look for is the gaits, you can teach a horse to depend on you and ride out alone but if she is rough she is rough and not what you want


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

Agree unless there is a lameness issue, poor feet can be fixed by diet and maintenance. I love mares
What would concern me, is that she cam off a dude string, and I would certainly try her out on a real trail, both with other horses, but esp by herself
Many dude string horses have learned to go anywhere, long as they just follow the horse ahead, with those dudes never making those horses take any independent steps away from buddies
Thus, when you do try to ride such a horse, a little different route then his buddies, or away from them, you suddenly have a different horse, that has a melt down.
Of course, maybe his present owner has already dealt with that problem


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

I love my mare...so I wouldn't let that stop me.....


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

I'm not a big mare fan but wouldn't let that stop me from buying a horse I liked.

Feet, while they may get better they may not. How much of a chance do you want to take? Personally I would skip on the feet alone.

Rough ride, just no. Last thing you want on a long trail ride is a rough ride. Why? You'll find yourself not enjoying trail rides.


----------



## Farmgirl16 (Sep 25, 2016)

The hooves are disconcerting, and they can be a long, ugly fix with no guarantee they'll be totally ok. My standardbred mare has bad feet too, constantly trying to keep them in good shape but she is also a hard keeper. She was a very chill horse, and once I got used to her pacing, I found it rather exciting and fun! (Call me crazy, i just loved hunkering into the saddle and chugging along) She could pace faster than most horses could lope and when she did lope it was lovely, long and smooth. Of course every horse is different, so it is up to you and seeing how she would be for you.


----------



## Reiningcatsanddogs (Oct 9, 2014)

If you can make do with the rough ride, I'd still talk to the farrier about those feet just like I would consult a vet if I was considering a horse with a health problem. 

I'd ask what his vision is for rehabilitating them, what precisely are the problems, can they be made solid or are they always going to be an issue, why he thinks the feet are in this condition; is it environment, conformation, health, diet, genetics? 

Like Avna said, no hoof, no horse, especially out on trails.


----------

